# BHKW-Steuerung



## PeterEF (23 November 2008)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: 
-Biogasanlage mit x Fermentern, von denen immer y Stück in Betrieb sind
(y<=x)
-w Stück BHKW, die das Biogas Abfackeln
-Gasdruck p am Sammler aller Fermenter -> je mehr Biogas, desto mehr Druck

Istzustand: aus festen (linearen Kennlinien) wird je nach Druck ein Leistungssollwert für die BHKW erstellt und danach wird die benötigte Anzahl der BHKW angefordert

Mangel:
-unterschiedlicher Wirkungsgrad der BHKW wird nicht berücksichtigt
(ein Modul mit 100% Istleistung verbraucht viel weniger Gas als zwei gleiche Module mit 50% Istleistung)
-der lineare Zusammenhang Druck -> Leistung stimmt so ja auch nicht
-es wird nicht berücksichtigt, wieviele Fermenter (also Gasquellen) aktuell aktiv sind

Frage: hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Leistungsvorgabe für BHKW unter diesen oder ähnlichen Bedingungen?
Lohnt sich der Aufwand oder bringt das auch nicht so viel mehr als die bisherige nicht optimale aber sehr robuste Lösung?
(die elektrischer Gesamtleistung so einer Anlage liegt je nach Ausbaustufe im Bereich von 1-2MW)

Danke!


----------



## gravieren (23 November 2008)

>Lohnt sich der Aufwand oder bringt das auch nicht so viel 
>mehr als die bisherige nicht optimale aber sehr robuste Lösung?

Frage:  
Was willst du optimieren  ?

Hast du zuwenig BHKWs gleichzeitig im "Einsatz".
Mehr BHKWs  --> mehr Energie.
Jedoch ist auch ausreichend Gas verfügbar/erhöhbar ?


Wer/Was bestimmt die "Grenzen" b.z.w. nutzen.

Welches/was siehst du als "Engpass" an, das optimiert werden muss.


Grundsätzliche Frage, alle BHKWs laufen --> Gas geht dir "aus".
Wo ist der nutzen ?

Willst du den Wirkungsgrag optimieren ?
(2x50% kw benötigen mehr Gas als 1x100%)


Sag doch mal, was Optimiert werden kann / Soll.


----------



## PeterEF (23 November 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> >Lohnt sich der Aufwand oder bringt das auch nicht so viel
> >mehr als die bisherige nicht optimale aber sehr robuste Lösung?
> 
> Frage:
> ...



Also:

Ist: übersteigt die angeforderte Leistung Möglichkeiten eines Moduls, wird ein zweites angefordert -> das hat den Effekt das jetzt zwei Module in Teillast laufen und der Gesamtwirkungsgrad rapide einbricht

Soll: Lieber ein Modul laufen lassen, bis sich eine Anforderung eines zweiten Moduls auch WIRKLICH lohnt (Verminderung von Teillastbetrieb, Erhöhung des Gesamtwirkungsgrades)

Grenzen der Optimierung: 
-jedes Modul muß mit einer minimalen Leistung laufen (50% im Dauerbetrieb sollten nicht unterschritten werden)
-Gas kann nur sehr eingeschränkt gespeichert werden (eigentlich nur durch unterschiedliche Systemdrücke im Bereich weniger mbar, allerdings stehen dafür auch etliche 100m^3 zur Verfügung)
-angestrebt wird eine möglichst gleichbleibende eingespeiste Grundlast
-möglichst kein Gas soll über die Notfackel abgeblasen werden


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 November 2008)

Hallo Peter,



PeterEF schrieb:


> ..Gasdruck p am Sammler aller Fermenter -> je mehr Biogas, desto mehr Druck..


Ist das so???

An unseren Anlagen wird die gespeicherte Gasmenge gemessen und über einen PI-Regler geregelt. Somit bleibt immer eine ausreichende Gasreseve und ein ausreichendes Speichervolumen. Die Druckmessung dient bei uns nur zur Überwachung. Bei Unterdruck erfolgt eine Abschaltung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PeterEF (23 November 2008)

Hallo Dagobert,



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> Ist das so???
> 
> ...



Ja das ist (leider) so, es gibt keinen expliziten Gasspeicher zwischen Fermenter und BHKW.

Bei Eurer Art Anlage handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um Flüssigfermentation?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2008)

Hi,
werden denn jetzt einfach feste Druckgrenzwerte eingestellt bei denen die Module zu- oder abschalten?

Wie wäre es denn, wenn bei Anforderung von zwei Modulen das erste mit Maximalleistung fährt, und das zweite Modul den Regelbetrieb übernimmt?

Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass man einen mehr oder weniger großen Sprung in der BHKW-Leistung macht, da der Regelbereich eines BHKW meistens bei 20-30% seiner Nennleistung beginnt.


----------



## PeterEF (23 November 2008)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> werden denn jetzt einfach feste Druckgrenzwerte eingestellt bei denen die Module zu- oder abschalten?


Ja.



> Wie wäre es denn, wenn bei Anforderung von zwei Modulen das erste mit Maximalleistung fährt, und das zweite Modul den Regelbetrieb übernimmt?
> 
> Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass man einen mehr oder weniger großen Sprung in der BHKW-Leistung macht, da der Regelbereich eines BHKW meistens bei 20-30% seiner Nennleistung beginnt.


Problem erkannt: Da die Mindestleistung im Dauerbetrieb wie ich oben schrieb bei 50% liegt, ist das keine praktikable Lösung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Problem erkannt: Da die Mindestleistung im Dauerbetrieb wie ich oben schrieb bei 50% liegt, ist das keine praktikable Lösung.



Also ganz ohne Gaspuffer wird da denk ich nicht viel zu optimieren sein.

Die BHKWs müssen sich ja unmittelbar der Gasproduktion anpassen. Da würde dann nur helfen ein BHKW mit geringerer Leistung einzusetzen welches dann den Teillastbereich übernimmt.

Ist bei dieser Trockenfermentation denn gar keine Gasblase o.Ä. oben im Fermenter? Wie viele Fermenter hast du denn?


----------



## PeterEF (23 November 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

Speicher:



PeterEF schrieb:


> Also:
> ....
> -Gas kann nur sehr eingeschränkt gespeichert werden (eigentlich nur durch unterschiedliche Systemdrücke im Bereich weniger mbar, allerdings stehen dafür auch etliche 100m^3 zur Verfügung)





> Ist bei dieser Trockenfermentation denn gar keine Gasblase o.Ä. oben im Fermenter? Wie viele Fermenter hast du denn?


Schrieb ich Trockenfermentation?

Anzahl je nach Ausbaustufe von 7-20


----------



## hubert (29 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein ähnliches Phänomen wie mein Vorredner. Bei mir ist es nun wie folgt. 
Wir haben bis dato immer nur ein BHKW für eine Biogasanlage zum Ansteuern. Die Sollwertvorgabe für das BHKW wurde linear zum Gasfüllstand gesteuert. Dies sah wie folgt aus.
Bei uns gab es bis dato folgenden Parameter.
Wir haben einen Start und Stopppunkt über den Gasfüllstand bei dem wir das BHKW gestartet bzw. gestoppt haben. Dazwischen gab es wieder zwei Schaltpunkt bei der das BHKW mit einer Minimalen einstellbaren Leistung (z.B. 60%) und einer Maximalen Leistung (z.B. 100%) gefahren wurde. Dies soll heißen. Ist der Gasfüllstand gestiegen, so wurde die Sollwertvorgabe für das BHKW erhöht und wenn der Gasfüllstand gefallen ist wurde die Sollwertvorgabe linear innerhalb der Grenzen linear interpolarisiert.

Was ich nun wissen möchte. Wie würdet ihr nun zwei BHKW am optimalsten ansteuern. Verteil ihr die Leistung auf die beiden BHKW's im Verhältnis 1:1 oder würdet ihr das anders machen?
Wie habe ihr das bis jetzt immer gemacht?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## hubert (29 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Miteinander,

kann keiner einer Idee wie ich das am einfachsten machen kann. 
In welchen Nennleistungsbereich soll den ein BHKW vorzugsweise betrieben werden?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Hubert,

generell mache ich es so, wie von dir beschrieben. Ich gebe einen Sollwert für die Leistung des BHKWs vor, der je nach gespeicherter Gasmenge (MIN und MAX in [m³] einstellbar) zwischen 0% und 100% linear variiert. Bei MIN schalte ich das BHKW ab. Anfangs hatte ich versucht, die Gasmenge mit einem PID-Regler zu regeln. Das war Blödsinn, läuft aber heute noch in mancher Anlage. Wenn mehrere BHKWs angesteuert werden müssen, dann bilde ich aus dem Leistungs-Sollwert [%] entsprechende Sequenzen. Bei zwei BHKWs wird also zwischen 0% und 50% erst einmal nur ein BHKW hochgefahren, zwischen 50% und 100% das zweite. Der Grund dafür ist der bessere Wirkungsgrad bei höherer Auslastung. Die Auswahl des Führungs-BHKWs (also das erste) erfolgt anhand der Wartungszeit. Das BHKW mit der größten Zeit bis zur nächsten Wartung wird als erstes angefordert. Das ist wiederum dadurch begründet, da die BHKW-Dienstleister alleine für die Anfahrt ein Sümmchen fordern von dem unsereiner nur träumt. Die Wartung aller BHKWs fällt dann in der Regel auf einen Zeitpunkt. Ein zyklischer Führungswechsel, sowie eine Störumschaltung ist natürlich auch notwendig.

Das ist der Normalfall. Nun gibt es auch Anlagen, wo die Prioritäten anders sind. Dann wird z.Bsp. immer das selbe BHKW mit der ersten Sequenz angefordert, da die Wärme für irgendetwas vorrangig benötigt wird. Oder es wird ein BHKW mit einem Hand-Sollwert betrieben und das andere abhängig von der Gasmenge. Ist ein BHKW auf HAND geschaltet, dann wird es bei der Gasmengenregelung nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Bei Gasmenge MIN werden natürlich alle über die Freigabe abgeschaltet.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## hubert (30 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Dagobert,

Auf was beziehen sich diese 0-50% und 50-100%? Ist das bei dier der Gasfüllstand der Behälter oder was anderes?
So wie ich das verstehe, fährt du erst das erste BHKW auf 100% Leistung hoch, wenn dieses die 100% erreicht hat, startet du das zweite BHKW und fährst es ebenso von der Minleistung aus hoch. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?
Wie führst du den Wechsel der BHKW durch? Bei mir kommt es oft vor, dass das BHKW mehrere Wochen am Stück durchläuft, da die Gasproduktion so gut ist, das nie der Ausschaltpunkt für den Stopp des BHKW's erreicht wird.
Schalttest du einfach wärhrend des Betrieb von BHKW 1 auf 2 um, wenn das BHKW 1 mehr Wartungsstunden hat als BHKW 2?
Hoffe das sind nich zu viel Frage auf einmal? 
Ich möchte es halt sauber machen, da es für mich das erste mal ist, das ich zwei BHKW ansteuern muss und ich relativ wenig Informationen und Erfahrungen bei solchen Dingen habe.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Hubert,



hubert schrieb:


> Auf was beziehen sich diese 0-50% und 50-100%? Ist das bei dier der Gasfüllstand der Behälter oder was anderes?..


Der Anlagenfahrer kann Sollwerte [m³] eingeben für MIN und MAX. Diesen Bereich normiere ich in einen Prozentwert (0.0..100.0). Das entspricht quasi der Gesamtleistung. Je nach Anzahl der BHKWs teile ich diesen Bereich in mehrere Sequenzen auf. Bei zwei BHKWs ergibt das die Bereiche 0-50% und 50-100%. Dies Sequenzen wandle ich dann jeweils wieder in 0%..100% zur Übergabe zu dem jeweiligen BHKW. Je nach dem wie das BHKW diesen Wert interpretiert. Manche verstehen 0% als 0kW, andere verstehen 0% als Min-Leistung. Das muss man halt entsprechend anpassen. Verständlich?



hubert schrieb:


> .. So wie ich das verstehe, fährt du erst das erste BHKW auf 100% Leistung hoch, wenn dieses die 100% erreicht hat, startet du das zweite BHKW und fährst es ebenso von der Minleistung aus hoch. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?..


Ja, im Prinzip schon. Dem jeweiligen BHKW übergebe ich über i.d.R. über Profibus einen Wert von 0% bis 100%. Eine Handbedienung über die Visu ist generell auch möglich.



hubert schrieb:


> ..Wie führst du den Wechsel der BHKW durch? Bei mir kommt es oft vor, dass das BHKW mehrere Wochen am Stück durchläuft, da die Gasproduktion so gut ist, das nie der Ausschaltpunkt für den Stopp des BHKW's erreicht wird. Schalttest du einfach wärhrend des Betrieb von BHKW 1 auf 2 um, wenn das BHKW 1 mehr Wartungsstunden hat als BHKW 2?..


Die Betriebsstunden oder (je nach BHKW) die Stunden bis zur nächsten Wartung rechne ich in Tage um und mache damit einen Vergleich. Weil, ein stündlicher Lastwechsel ist ja nun hirnrissig. Der Lastwechsel erfolgt also maximal einmal am Tag.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## hubert (30 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Onkel,

danke schon mal für die super Erklärung.  Also hab ich das im groben schon scho verstanden. Bei uns sieht es halt bei den Anlagen mit einem BHKW aus, dass bei uns der Betreiber keinen Sollwert für die m³ eingibt, sondern des Gasfüllstand von 0 - 100% ansieht.  Hier kann er dann einstellen, aber wieviel % Gasfüllstand der das BHKW gestartet werden soll. Bis zu einem einstellbaren Mindestgasfüllstand wird dann mit einer einstellbaren Mindestleitung vom BHKW gefahren. Diese Mindestgasfüllstand liegt auf jedenfall über den Stopppunkt für das BHKW. Steigt nun der Gasfüllstand weiter an, läuft auch das BHKW schneller. Aber ich denke das mit deinen m³ ist so ähnlich wie bei mir das mit dem Gasfüllstand, welchen in linear an die Leistung vom BHKW anpasse. Gasfüllstand niedrieg => BHKW läuft mit MIN-Leistung, Gasfüllstand hoch => BHKW läuft mit MAX-Leistung.
Das mit dem Wechsel finde ich auch gut. Ich habe bit dato nur vom Kunden die Vorgabe das ich nicht wechsel soll. Aber mit dem Hintergrund die Wartung gemeinsam durchzuführen wäre schon gut, dass man beide ungefähr gleich lang laufen lässt.

Hast mir super weitergeholfen fürs erst.


----------

